# Thailand's weather.....



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

The best time to visit LOS is between November and February, when most areas don’t have Rain, and it’s nice and Cool.

In February it usually starts to warm up. The hottest month is April which is when the Songkran Festival takes place. Splashing water on people in the street, is a good way to cool them down. Or make them angry!

For most of Thailand the Rainy Season is June to October. In the Central Region (Bangkok) it usually rains, for an hour or so, at the start, or at the end of the day. Here, we expect to get floods in October, when river levels are at their highest. 

Up north, the rainy season is like Bangkok’s, though they have their floods earlier.

On the West Coast (Phuket and Phi Phi) they have heavy monsoons from May to October. On the East Coast (Koh Samui) they occasionally get some of this rain, but actually their monsoon doesn't arrive until October, and lasts until January. 

Coming as I do from dreary old England, I really appreciate the climate here in Pattaya where it’s really lovely most of the time…….If it gets a bit too Hot, I simply retire to my Lounge and turn down the Air Conditioning, until 5pm!
If I go to the Beach where there is a nice breeze coming in from the Sea, I‘ll see all the Holiday Tourists sprawled out in the Sun, intent on getting a deep tan, and all the Thais cowering in the shade……They hate the heat and are afraid of getting ‘Black!’. White is beautiful here………


----------

